# Why is Thomas Goodwin so great ???



## Mayflower (Sep 27, 2006)

I have al the works (Hardback) from Thomas Goodwin in my bookshelf, but honestly i only read a few pages of him. Every time i started reading, my heart does not get moved by it, and iam not really impressed. Probely this sound grazy for some others because he was such a welknown writter.
My heart gets really moved by my hero John owen, and also Jeremiah Burroughs, Thomas Watson and others, but not with Goodwin ????? Am i the only one on the board ?


----------



## py3ak (Sep 27, 2006)

I really like Thomas Goodwin, actually. I am not sure what parts you are reading, but _The Object and Acts of Justifying Faith_ was helpful to me.

On the other hand, I often don't like people that other people do.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 28, 2006)

Thomas Goodwin -- The Readable Puritan has some helpful tips on how to read Goodwin, as well as why he is an important Puritan to read.


----------



## JOwen (Sep 28, 2006)

Goodwin, that great divine! He helped me through some dark days while wrestling with the doctrine of Justifying Faith. His comentary on Revelation is also a master work of Historicism.

JL


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 28, 2006)

The Vanity of Thoughs was really good!!


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Sep 30, 2006)

That was a fascinating read. I was particularly interested that his 2nd marriage he was 49 and his wife was 17. Can you IMAGINE someone doing that today? They wouldn't have a strip of hide a half inch thick. 



> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Thomas Goodwin -- The Readable Puritan has some helpful tips on how to read Goodwin, as well as why he is an important Puritan to read.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BuddyOfDavidClarkson_
> That was a fascinating read. I was particularly interested that his 2nd marriage he was 49 and his wife was 17. Can you IMAGINE someone doing that today? They wouldn't have a strip of hide a half inch thick.
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, it's rare today but he was following in the precedent of John Knox who married his second wife, Margaret, when he was 50 and she was 17.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Thomas Goodwin -- The Readable Puritan has some helpful tips on how to read Goodwin, as well as why he is an important Puritan to read.



I found this section interesting in the website you listed, Andrew. _Goodwin's Distinctive Teachings - Sealing and Assurance_ I wonder how much Lloyd-Jones was influenced by Goodwin.

I also noticed that Joel Beeke wrote the article. I like his writing too.


----------



## polemic_turtle (Sep 30, 2006)

I've heard Lloyd-Jones was quite influenced by Goodwin in his doctrine of the Spirit's sealing from John Piper, if no-one else( Men of Whom the World was not worthy: Christ-Exalting Power; Martyn Lloyd-Jones. )


----------



## Ivan (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by polemic_turtle_
> I've heard Lloyd-Jones was quite influenced by Goodwin in his doctrine of the Spirit's sealing from John Piper, if no-one else( Men of Whom the World was not worthy: Christ-Exalting Power; Martyn Lloyd-Jones. )



Please excuse me, I'm not quite following you. Are you saying that Lloyd-Jones was influenced by Goodwin and Piper was influenced by Lloyd-Jones?


----------



## polemic_turtle (Sep 30, 2006)

I meant to say that I heard the former part from Piper, but your statement might also be true, Piper very well may have been influenced by Lloyd-Jones. I believe he has a lot of appreciation for Lloyd-Jones position on the spiritual gifts, at least from what he said in his bio of him.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm sure Piper is and Lloyd-Jones was influenced by Goodwin. It's all good!


----------

